# Canine ovulation test pads



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Has anyone tried these? If so what are your thoughts?


----------



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

I would also be interested in hearing about these.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Comments from repro experts suggest they are not very effective.


----------

